# Goat Vomiting



## TheRidingLibrarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys! Already did preliminary research and sent husband to store for activated charcoal, petobismol and mineral oil. Already have banamine and dexmathesone on hand. 

Nelly is puking (slinging her cud) a lot, was fine when I left for work this am, but lots of the puke in barn area this evening. She does not want to eat, but otherwise, respiration and all is normal.

She's not been at anything she doesn't have access to normally...no rhododendron or azalea that I know of. 

According to the directions I found I will do the charcoal/oil and then water.

Thoughts and prayers appreciated.


----------



## TheRidingLibrarian (Feb 23, 2009)

Just checked on her again and she is eating grass. Not making any odd noises, or moving funny. Does not appear that she has puked in the last 20 minutes.

Back info: This is a goat we got almost 5 months ago, who was kept with a male goat. I've been on here asking if she might be pregnant...two weeks ago one side of her bag started to fill some. Has not changed since then. Half bag still partly filled.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When they vomit, it is normally a sign that they ate something poisonous. Since she can't access any of the "normal toxic" plants I would say that it may have been a weed in the hay. Either way, you did great with getting the ac and pepto into her. Also try and get some probiotics for her gut as the good bacteria will need to be replenished...either probioyic gel or yogurt with active cultures.

Good for you on doing the research, hope she continues to do well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did great. :thumbup: ....she is in my prays.. ray: .the odds are good ...that she will be.. just fine..... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow that'd be scary!

glad she's doing better, great job w/ the charcoal!! :thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

puking is also a sign of choking. One of my bucks started puking after he choked on some hay. But to be safe i would put the activated charcoal down her. Limit her water, and if you can make it luke warm thats best. Cold water can be really hard on their stomach when its already upset.
beth


----------



## TheRidingLibrarian (Feb 23, 2009)

No worries about cold water here! LOL

As of this morning the puking seems to have stopped, she is continuing to eat grass, and even wanted her breakfast. So I go to get her food, which is in the bag, in a large metal trash can and it is SPOILED!!!! I was in such a rush yesterday morning I must not have noticed!! Is it safe to assume that is what caused this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow.... that is very possible.....I think you may of found your culprit.... :hug: 

I am so happy... she is better....what a big scare..... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup thats a good possibility


----------



## TheRidingLibrarian (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope so.
I feel horrible that I caused her pain, but at least it was not a plant. I know we don't have the azalea or rhododendron but it would take a plant biologist to identify every plant on our property.

It was a huge scare for me. We originally bought her just for pasture management. Not any great desire to have a goat as a pet. Honestly, I had put off getting a goat for awhile, even though Hubby wanted one, as I've had some not-so-positive experiences with them. Not mean goats, but just get-into-absolutely-everything-drive-you-crazy types. We both work, have a child and lots of other activities so little annoyances add up to big ones on a daily basis if you what I mean. Nelly on the other hand, is SUCH a pleasure to have around. She knows the routine and doesn't look for mischief if you know what I mean. She loves her Horse and her horse loves her, but neither of them in a I'm-going-go-Ape-when-the-other-leaves kind of way.
In other words, the silly little thing has stolen my heart and really become a very treasured member of the family. 

Thanks so much for the hugs and words of encouragement. You all are such a wonderful resource for a noob like me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It isn't your fault... what so ever..... sometimes things happen....so unpredictable....

I agree ...that Goats tend... to really pull... at our heart strings .....


> Thanks so much for the hugs and words of encouragement. You all are such a wonderful resource for a noob like me. I really appreciate it.


You are so welcome ...we are so happy to help newbies...even oldbee's ...LOL  ......we all need guidance ....at times... and that is ..what we are here for ....to help wonder people ....such as you... :hug: :wink:


----------

